# New to the forum! Here's my ride!



## csantiago29 (Apr 27, 2015)

Just saying hi newb here from Sarasota Florida. Just wanted to show my ride. I have here an 06 Alti SE R with about 75500 on the speedo. I've had her for about a year and a half now. Picked her up with 50k on it. The mods are K&N intake, cat delete at the Y Pipe and magnaflow mufflers. Was pretty lucky to find the car in the condition I did and i intend to keep her this way. Let me know what you guys think


----------



## michealdrs (Apr 23, 2015)

Looks good! Welcome


----------



## Barry Chan (Sep 21, 2012)

Welcome, did you do those mods after you bought the car? How loud is it?


----------



## Breeze2 (Nov 24, 2014)

Looks great! Such an awsome car.


----------



## Barry Chan (Sep 21, 2012)

Nice find, looks well cared for


----------



## Shut-Trip (Oct 18, 2012)

sweet chick magnet. was the cat conv. improve performance much? or can you tell?


----------



## sprocketser (Jul 9, 2013)

Nice score !


----------

